# Corrupt RAR File, who do I find out which part is broken?



## Torsten16

Hello,
I've downloaded some RAR Files and tried to extract them with ExtractNow and 7-Zip. Both show me "CRC Error" while extracting the files but I can't find out which part?

I know WinRAR could do it but I don't like the Programm and I won't install it ever on my PC because its Shareware and has this pop up.

Do you know any Program (Freeware) that give a clear message about what Part is really broken?

Thanks in Advance

@Administrator or Moderators
Could you please edit the Topic title to "Corrupt RAR File, *how* do I find out which part is broken?" sorry about the mistake!


----------



## Aastii

Torsten16 said:


> Hello,
> I've downloaded some RAR Files and tried to extract them with ExtractNow and 7-Zip. Both show me "CRC Error" while extracting the files but I can't find out which part?
> 
> I know WinRAR could do it but I don't like the Programm and I won't install it ever on my PC because its Shareware and has this pop up.
> 
> Do you know any Program (Freeware) that give a clear message about what Part is really broken?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> @Administrator or Moderators
> Could you please edit the Topic title to "Corrupt RAR File, *how* do I find out which part is broken?" sorry about the mistake!



Install winrar, that will open it fine, and if not, redownload the .rar file. If it is again corrupt then you have got it from a bad source.

Out of curiosity, why don't you like shareware, more specifically winrar?


----------



## Torsten16

I don't like WinRAR because it has this pop up which shows me that I use a trial version and should buy the program. I prefer Freeware like 7-Zip but of course I also like Shareware.

How do I use the command line of Unrar it also has the function I need and does not require an installation. I click on UnRAR.exe and a DOS Windows appears but it automatically closes permanently. I know how to use DOS and have already used it.

thanks


----------

